# Hit the road ,Jack



## elduroduroduro

I am a native spanish speaker and I would like to know the meaning in spanish of this phrase

     "Hit the road ,Jack"

does it means "choca contra la pista ,jack???"


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

"en camino, Jack", o simplemente "vamos/arranca, etc", se sobreentiende que es cuando vas a partir en un carro.


----------



## dasboot

Hola!
 ¿Qué les parece “vete, Jack”?


----------



## elduroduroduro

la de DASBOOT suena mejor


----------



## whichmelquiades

The meaning depends on the context. It can be friendly or unfriendly. An example of friendly: A friend and I are driving across the country and we stop somewhere to get some food. We eat and then one of us says "let's hit the road, Jack" or "time to hit the road, Jack". This means it's time for us to go back to the car and continue driving.

An unfriendly example: A man and a woman are at a bar. The man goes to the bathroom and when he comes back he finds another man talking to his girlfriend. He doesn't like this so he says to the man who is talking to his girlfriend "Hit the road, Jack!!" which means go away!! Another way to say that in this context is "Get lost!!" In this case there is no reference to a car.


----------



## gdmarcus

whichmelquiades said:


> The meaning depends on the context. It can be friendly or unfriendly. An example of friendly: A friend and I are driving across the country and we stop somewhere to get some food. We eat and then one of us says "let's hit the road, Jack" or "time to hit the road, Jack". This means it's time for us to go back to the car and continue driving.
> 
> An unfriendly example: A man and a woman are at a bar. The man goes to the bathroom and when he comes back he finds another man talking to his girlfriend. He doesn't like this so he says to the man who is talking to his girlfriend "Hit the road, Jack!!" which means go away!! Another way to say that in this context is "Get lost!!" In this case there is no reference to a car.



Great explanation and examples, Whichmelquiades.  I agree completely.


----------



## fsabroso

Duroduroduro:

Lee el primer post de este hilo, al final usan esta frase y es un contexto completamente diferente, es "comencemos"
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=591171


----------



## gdmarcus

fsabroso said:


> Duroduroduro:
> 
> Lee el primer post de este hilo, al final usan esta frase y es un contexto completamente diferente, es "comencemos"
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=591171



Well, it's a different context, but not _completely_ different.  In this context, it _does_ mean "Let's get started", but I have this image in my mind of "Let's get started on our journey from country to country (in our minds, of course) to learn about various customs."   So, it in this case, "Let's hit the road", "Let's get started" and "Let's go" mean the same thing.  ¿Es claro?


----------



## parhuzam

Hola,

I would say, from the context of the original..." _*Largate, Jack*_"

It is usually said when you want someone to leave your presence.

Let's get started is too sweet... then you could use the real name of the person.. But, when "Jack" is used, you are not interested in knowing the right name of the person.


----------



## kazijistan

El título de esta canción corresponde al famosísimo Ray Charles, aunque cuando niño yo entendía que decía otra cosa. Mi pregunta, por lo tanto, es obvia.: ¿Qué quiere decir o cómo se traduce la expresión "Hit the roads" de esta canción?


----------



## Fernita

kazijistan said:


> El título de esta canción corresponde al famosísimo Ray Charles, aunque cuando niño yo entendía que decía otra cosa. Mi pregunta, por lo tanto, es obvia.: ¿Qué quiere decir o cómo se traduce la expresión "Hit the roads" de esta canción?


 
"Vete de aquí"
Es una bellísima canción.
Hit the road, Jack and don't you come  back no more, no more...


----------



## bobobaby

Vete de aqui.


----------



## scotu

Ït is "hit the road s, jack"

¡Vete, Jack!

scotu


----------



## softouch_me

podria ser como decimos por estos lares... Arranca... Jack....


----------



## parhuzam

Por la jerigonza del inglés... Yo diría ...

"largate, Jack"    o  "pon los tenis al pavimento.."


----------



## danmargar

Dado que en la canción la expresión se da en un sentido despectivo, una buena traducción podría ser 'tira millas', por ser más concreto que decir 'lárgate' únicamente, ya que para eso se podría utilizar 'go away'.


----------



## manoloolonam

"Patitas pa' la calle"


----------



## Cos Miami

En español de España:
-*"coger carretera" *(ponerse en ruta/camino)


•_"Hit the road, Jack and don't you come back no more, no more..."_ =
"Coge carretera, Jack, y no vuelvas más, más, ..."

•_(interrupting a conversation) "I just wanted to say hello, because I need to hit the road" =_
(interrumpiendo una conversación) "Pasaba solamente a saludar, porque necesito coger carretera"


----------



## Elcanario

Castizo a más no poder:
Carretera y manta, Jack.
Un saludo


----------



## FromPA

“Jack” is being used generically. It’s the same as saying “hit the road, bub.”   

bub
/bəb/
_noun_
INFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN

an aggressive or rude way of addressing a boy or man.
"hey, bub, I'm looking for someone"


----------



## Cos Miami

FromPA said:


> “Jack” is being used generically. It’s the same as saying “hit the road, bub.”
> bub
> /bəb/
> _noun_
> INFORMAL•NORTH AMERICAN
> 
> an aggressive or rude way of addressing a boy or man.
> "hey, bub, I'm looking for someone"



How would you translate 'Jack' here?


----------



## User With No Name

Cos Miami said:


> How would you translate 'Jack' here?


No soy nativo, pero estoy casi seguro que en español mexicano, sería "güey". "Hit the road, Jack" = "Lárgate, güey".


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Mis sugerencias
*Desaparécete, mijito/a *(get lost, get out of my face)
*Adelante pues, gente *(get going)


----------



## Magazine

Elcanario said:


> Castizo a más no poder:
> Carretera y manta, Jack.





Quizás también: 

¡Vete hacer puñetas!


----------



## eno2

parhuzam said:


> .." _*Largate, Jack*_"
> 
> .



Pensando en la canción 'Hit the road Jack' de sobre conocida de Ray Charles:


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

whichmelquiades said:


> The meaning depends on the context.
> It can be friendly or unfriendly.



Estoy muy de acuerdo.

*- Amistoso;*
"¡Venga, vamos...!"
"¡Muévete...!"

*- Antagónico;*
(Suele usarse un imperativo, o una interjección (añadiendo así sentido de urgencia, demanda, o agresividad)).
"¡Fuera de aquí...!"
"¡Tira...!"
"¡Mueve el culo...!"  (Arg)

También es frecuente usar el gerundio (y verbos de movimiento), como si fuera una interjección;
"¡Andando / Marchando...!"
"¡Corriendo...!"
"¡Moviéndose...!"

(*) Vulgares
"¡Moviendo el culo...!"
"¡Cagando leches...!"

*- Con un vocativo;*
"¡Aligera, amigo...!"
"¡Fuera, amigo...!"




Cos Miami said:


> How would you translate 'Jack' here?



En España se usaría un nombre o un adjetivo como vocativos (que pueden ser más o menos urgentes, impacientes, insultantes, o agresivos, según la coloración que se le quiera dar a la expresión), al principio de la frase, con una coma, o añadiéndolos al final, como un 'tag'; *"..., amigo".*

O equivalentes más o menos coloquiales; desde "joven" a "polla", pasando por "señor", "tío", o "colega" ("colegui"). También, "tipo" o "viejo", estos despectivos, usados como vocativos (es decir, dirigidos directamente al interlocutor).

Las mujeres usan a menudo, apreciativamente, positivamente, entre ellas, (como equivalentes de "amigo/a"), *"..., mujer", ("..., chica / querida"),* "..., hija / niña", "..., rica / bonita / guapa", "..., boba / tonta", "..., loca", "..., graciosa / simpática". Y, las jóvenes, "..., chavala / tía", o "..., colega / colegui" (en Madrid, "..., maja / chata").

Estos pueden usarse también con hombres, en cuyo caso el sufijo de género cambia, de "-a", a "-o"; "chico", etc., (con la excepción de "hombre", que es un nombre distinto, y dos irregulares; "chaval" (sin -o), y "colega" (invariable)).

Todos ellos se pueden usar también  irónicamente, con el sentido invertido, peyorativamente, para expresar desprecio o mala intención (en este caso, para echar).

Como términos cariñosos; "..., cariño / corazón", "..., querido / (mi) amor", "..., bollo / baby".

También dicen, despectivamente "..., pesado". Y "..., ¡feo / estúpido / idiota!", o "..., ¡chulo!", que son ya insultantes.


*(*) Vocativos

"..., amigo"*
(con sus posibles variantes, bien positivas, o negativas, con sus variables cargas cariñosas, irónicas, despectivas, etc, dependiendo del contexto, uso, intención, tono, etc).
"..., amiguito"
"..., amiguete"
"..., amigote"
"..., amiguín"

"..., señor"
"..., colega"
("..., coleguilla / coleguita")
("..., colegui")
"..., tío"

"..., tipo"
"..., viejo"
"..., fulano"
"..., polla / chorvo"   (Arg)


*(*) Mujeres
"..., mujer"*
"..., chico/a"
"..., hijo/a"
"..., niño/a"
"..., bonito/a"
"..., guapo/a"
"..., simpático/a"

"..., chaval/a"
"..., tío/a"
"..., colega / colegui"

"..., pesado/a"
"..., ¡chulo/a!"


Saludos


----------



## FromPA

Addressing someone as "Jack" is not a friendly thing (unless the person's name is Jack, of course).  The same goes for words like "bub" and "buster" (kind of outdated, but still used by parents and teachers with young boys).  They're impersonal and somewhat disrespectful - intentionally less than friendly and expressing annoyance.  As to context, if you use disrespectful language with a friend, it's likely to be understood as friendly jesting, but that doesn't change the nature of the word in general.


----------



## eno2

Right.


----------



## trappedinatale

Hola. Quería haceros una pregunta con respecto a esta frase hecha. Resulta que estoy traduciendo una novela policiaca en la que el detective  que investiga los asesinatos se llama Jack, y el título de esta es "Hit the road, Jack", no sé si a alguno se os ocurre una traducción que tenga gancho (que incite al público a querer leer la novela) ya que "lárgate, Jack" no es que pique mucho la curiosidad...
estoy abierta a ideas. 
gracias de antemano.


----------



## Amapolas

trappedinatale said:


> Hola. Quería haceros una pregunta con respecto a esta frase hecha. Resulta que estoy traduciendo una novela policiaca en la que el detective  que investiga los asesinatos se llama Jack, y el título de esta es "Hit the road, Jack", no sé si a alguno se os ocurre una traducción que tenga gancho (que incite al público a querer leer la novela) ya que "lárgate, Jack" no es que pique mucho la curiosidad...
> estoy abierta a ideas.
> gracias de antemano.


A mí, en cambio, me parece un título intrigante. Podría interesarme por abrir el libro para saber de dónde lo están echando y por qué, si le ocurre a menudo o solo le pasó en una ocasión, y debido a qué circunstancia...


----------



## eno2

A por ellos, Jack.

Mismo sentido>  



fsabroso said:


> Hola:
> 
> "en camino, Jack", o simplemente "vamos/arranca, etc",


----------



## borgonyon

En mi tierra se usaba: *De patitas en la calle . . .
*
Pero eso fue el siglo pasado.


----------

